# Galego: aboinar



## julie64990

Bonjour,

dans une pièce de théatre de 1941, je cherche à traduire le verbe "aboinar". Il fait certainement partie de la terminologie marine, probablement quelque chose que peut faire un bateau...(lorsqu'il sort du port pour partir en mer)
je ne sais plus ou chercher!

quelqu'un a déjà rencontré ce terme?

merci d'avance


----------



## Paquita

Bonjour Julie et bienvenue parmi nous.

Le dictionnaire de WR et la RAE ne connaissent pas ce terme... Google le donne mais dans des phrases où manifestement il est utilisé à la place de abonar...

Il nous faudrait *la phrase complète*... et comme tu supposes qu'il s'agit d'un terme de marine, *le contexte exact* qui te donne à penser cela...


----------



## julie64990

Et bien il s'agit d'une pièce de théâtre, un personnage est à sa fenêtre, pensif, il regarde un bateau quitter le port voisin, il est mélancolique, et là dit:

"Aboina ahora...ya leva...ya esta fuera y libre."

(Rogelia en Finisterre, Alvaro Cunqueiro, 1941)


----------



## swift

Et si c'était un emprunt au galicien ?


----------



## julie64990

c'est possible, vu l'auteur, mais j'ai cherché de ce côté là aussi, sans succès...un néologisme peut être...


----------



## digya12

Bonjour,


Introuvable dans le dictionnaire de galicien de la Xunta de Galicia 

Une pure supposition : et si cela avait à voir avec le béret, la *boina* ? Aboinar pourrait signifier "prendre la forme d'un béret" (en parlant des voiles ?)
D'ailleurs, en googlant "aboinado", je tombe sur plusieurs résultats dans ce sens.


----------



## julie64990

oui, c'est le seul terme proche qui puisse faire sens. De manière générale je pense que ce mot est une invention de l'auteur, pas très surprenant de sa part.
Etant donné que juste après le bateau lève l'ancre, j'imagine qu'il lui faut aussi sortir ses voiles, pourquoi pas...

merci en tout cas!
(toute nouvelle sur ce forum, je suis ravie de voir la réactivité des membres!)


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Aboinar* como *abolinar*, _*andar de bolina, *_es decir que la quilla contra el viento ofrezca el menor ángulo posible.


----------



## digya12

Gracias XiaoRoel !


----------



## julie64990

muchas gracias a todos!


----------

